# Pittsy's Official DW Adams H2O Guard and Gloss Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Adams H2O Guard and Gloss Review*

Big thanks yet again to Jeff from Prestige car care for sending me a sample of Adams H2O Guard and Gloss to try.:thumb:

Have a browse here for more info on Adams products in the UK: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/

We are all looking for easy ways to protect our cars, as we all know time is at a premium these days and sometimes there just isn't enough hours in the day for waxing/coating each wash so a substitute is required to get the shine back.

One of the ways of doing this is to apply a easy to use topper onto any existing LSP to get the required shine, kind of like a QD on steroids.

There are a few of these on the market these days of differing quality, all easy to use, some can be applied to wet cars making the drying process part of the protection process which saves time :thumb:

So lets see what our American cousins have come up with....

*The product:*

The sample supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with really posh labelling, all the pertinent information was on the label including full instructions :thumb:

This is how a label should be presented and all the Adams products are the same which is a real bonus.

The product supplied was white in colour and had separated leaving a clear liquid ontop on the white liquid, a good shake sorted this out.

Odour fans will be pleased to find that it smells really good, now i am unsure what the smell is but it kinda smells like a fit birds hair on a night out (and no not Rothmans and Vodka :lol

Adams say:

* Our revolutionary water activated sealant product protects, shines, and seals your paint in one easy step

Amazing Water Activated Acrylic Formula
Provides Lasting Protection and Incredible Shine
Safe For All Exterior Surfaces, Including Trim
The Fastest and Easiest Way to Seal Your Paint
Made in the USA

Adam's H20 Guard & Gloss delivers lasting protection and unmatched gloss in a unique water-activated formula that is fast and easy to apply. The incredibly effective blend of acrylic resins and water activated nano-polymers leaves your paint slick and protected without the extra effort and hassle of traditionally applied sealants or waxes. The optical grade polymers won't stain exterior trim, and even leave rubber and plastic looking darker and protected from the elements.

Application couldn't be more simple - apply by misting over a wet vehicle and spreading with a premium plush microfiber towel or go for the dry application, using a pre-moistened microfiber towel to apply protection and shine. Regardless of the method you choose you'll agree that Adam's H20 Guard & Gloss is the easiest, fastest, and most effective way to seal your paint that you've ever used.

Once you experience Adam's H20 Guard & Gloss you'll never want to go back to applying protection any other way.*

So pretty bold claims from the Adams guys, let see how it performs...

*The Method:*

My X trail was looking a bit grubby after 3 weeks with out a wash and some 600 miles covered so was in need of a bit of a bath, the finish was also looking a bit tired and needed a little something to freshen it up.

It was a nice evening with a low sun, the temperature was about 17deg so pretty warm but really just right *(why anyone would swap Spain for rainy, cold UK i don't know )*



Snow foamed and and 2 bucket wash left a nice clean finish :thumb:



After reading up and watching the Adams clips on You tube i decided to go for the 'wet' method of application which would probably be the most time efficient way of doing it.



So the 'wet' method involved getting a damp plush MF towel, spraying the H2O Guard and Gloss onto the wet panel then spreading around, this is then followed by a plush drying towel to remove any residue, so yeah pretty simple tbh which is good for me 



So i started with the bonnet or hood area 1st. I mentally divided the panel into 4 sections and worked a section at a time, a couple of spritzes onto the area the worked in using the damp towel, i completed the whole panel using this method then used the dry towel to complete the proceedure.



Initial impression were good, you could see the water being pushed away when the H2O G&G was sprayed onto it, spreading using the wet towel was easy and slick but i will say that final buffing using the dry towel felt a little bit grabby. Straight away it was possible to see the difference in gloss levels and there was no smearing at all with a slight darkening to the finish.:thumb:

I am pleased to report that using this method the same trend continued round the entire car.

Adams claim that H2O G&G is good on glass, same method used here, a couple of spritzes onto the glass, worked in using the wet cloth then buffed using the dry one and yet again no smears at all leaving a great clean looking 'glassy' finish with no smears.



The faux chrome trims were finished in the same way along the the plastic trims and yet again it was noticeable that there was no smearing leaving just a nice clean finish.



Standing back after the coating process and thinking about what to write about the finish i could not put my finger on it but after a nights sleep and looking in day light the finish is more akin to a nice show wax, its not glassy and sterile like a coating but has a warmer and wetter look to it which i think compliments the black car well :thumb:



All in all from wet car to dry the whole process took no more than 20 mins and it is a pretty big car, so yes it is.

*Price:*

£14.99 for a 16oz bottle and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p83/Adam's_H2O_Guard_&_Gloss_.html

Thinking about the value of the product I used 50ml ish of product for the entire car for the entire car, so a 473ml bottle will do 10 applications approx per bottle, if the 2 month durability is as advertised 1 bottle will last 20 months so I would say it represents good value for money :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Simple answer is yes i would, i really liked the finish and i really liked the ease of use, as a top up when time is tight i think it would be ideal :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Adams Guard and Gloss is a easy to use last stage LSP, its 'spray on wipe off' nature means that and entire car can be protected in 15mins or so. It is non fussy on application which means there is no smears and can even be applied in direct sunlight and the finish is excellent....



And for you bead monkeys it does bead well :thumb:

All in all another good addition to the Adams range which contains some excellent products and I would recommend giving it a try :thumb:

*Thanks for reading*


----------

